# Which game did you pira... err file-shared that you ended up buying aftwerwards?



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

For me was Dragon Age Origins. I liked the game so much I ended up buying the ultimate edition after completing it with elf mage. Then finished it 2 more times with Human Paladin and Dwarf.
Also Inside. I played it for like 1 hour and then I just had to purchase to support Playdead for such an amazing game.


----------



## Seriel (May 9, 2018)

Honestly, I can't remember one.
I keep promising myself I'll buy it for real but then before I know it I finish with the game and then there's no point paying for a game I'll never play again.


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2018)

Minecraft Java.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Honestly, I can't remember one.
> I keep promising myself I'll buy it for real but then before I know it I finish with the game and then there's no point paying for a game I'll never play again.


the point is to support the developers so they can keep making the games you like playing. This is specially important for indie games.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (May 9, 2018)

Hmm, tag force 5, liked it a lot, beat it,  bought it and beat it a gazillion more times.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> the point is to support the developers so they can keep making the games you like playing. This is specially important for indie games.


Nah, i will pirate everything and wont be paying shit for anything


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2018)

Quite a bunch, to be honest.
I ended up buying them afterward, now they're all sitting on my shelves collecting dust.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Quite a bunch, to be honest.
> I ended up buying them afterward, now they're all sitting on my shelves collecting dust.


well, I like to purchase them for my steam collection if they're pc games of course. The only games I have collecting dust are the ones I bought first before going ahead and getting a digital version.


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> well, I like to purchase them for my steam collection if they're pc games of course. The only games I have collecting dust are the ones I bought first before going ahead and getting a digital version.


I try to get the physical release as much as possible, unless it's digital only.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Minecraft, Kingdom heart 358/2 days, all the inazuma games, Tales of Berseria, SAO Fatal Bullet, GTA SA & XV 1/2. Some more games but cant remember the name rn.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Honestly, I can't remember one.
> I keep promising myself I'll buy it for real but then before I know it I finish with the game and then there's no point paying for a game I'll never play again.


This, I never believe people who saying they gonna buy it after trying the game. Be a full pirate or don't.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I try to get the physical release as much as possible, unless it's digital only.


I have kids so i'm the opposite. I dread physical copies. I remember my daughter  breaking Super smash bros U a week after it was released.


----------



## Uiaad (May 9, 2018)

Way too many to list here. Honestly if a game has kept my attention for a couple of hours i'll buy it, if not it gets deleted and never thought about again ... unless less it was an absolute trainwreck.

I believe my steam library is currently hovering around 761 games and physical games (atlast count) around the 1500


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> This, I never believe people who saying they gonna buy it after trying the game. Be a full pirate or don't.


It's not about being a "pirate" It's about trying something before you buy it. Almost everything in commerce has a satisfaction guarantee except for media. Which is not fair for consumers. And you can't really go by reviews since a lot of them are biased. Ironically the most money I've spent on a game is a free to play game. Dota 2.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

I *file-share* all my games
The ones i like i go and buy
The ones i dont like i just delete
Demos sometimes dont feel like the actual game so i dont do demos


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

minecraft java, gmod, saint's row 2, GTA 4

i can't remember more at the moment


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Way too many to list here. Honestly if a game has kept my attention for a couple of hours i'll buy it, if not it gets deleted and never thought about again ... unless less it was an absolute trainwreck.
> 
> I believe my steam library is currently hovering around 761 games and physical games (atlast count) around the 1500


impressive. how do you keep 1500 physical copies? I would never have the space for it. I have a hard time finding space for my 20 wii u games.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 9, 2018)

-Rocket League
-Minecraft Java
-Gang Beasts

Also I did the exact opposite with Splatoon 1, I bought it on release date and I couldn't play online anymore when the 2.0 update came out and I sold it.
Then three months later I pirated it to see if the problem persisted (and it did until a storm broke my router and we replaced it, now I can play it without too much problems)


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2018)

Many, the last that comes to mind is Project Mirai DX.
First I "shared" Project Mirai 2, it was only in Japanese.
Then I got DX, USA version.
And finally I was able to get my hands into an actual European game card.
Sure I've played that game over 300 hours.

Other games that I also bought after "testing":

Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow (how couldn't I)
Xenoblade Chronicles (it was a PITA to find a copy back on the day, but then they released it on the eShop)
Fire Emblem Awakening. Actually I bought it twice, first I bought it digitally, but I gave my USA 3DS as a gift to a friend, that game included. Then I got a CIA for it and played it on my EUR 3DS XL, and then I just bought the European game card.

Metroid Prime Trilogy
Super Meat Boy
Bravely Default
Fire Emblem If/Fates (I wanted to play it ASAP fantranslated, bought it when it was released in EUR, limited edition at that)
Xenoblade Chronicles X (same as Fates above, limited edition also)
Many other games, but I should stop and work already.


----------



## Uiaad (May 9, 2018)

@comput3rus3r It's a struggle, a lot of them are stored away in the loft in air tight boxes. Me and my mrs have been talking about getting a bigger place, hopefully then i will be able to display it all. Thinking about the 1500 is really a lowball estimate, I still have stuff still stored at my mother's house


----------



## linuxares (May 9, 2018)

Oh wow... So many...

Warcraft 2 and 3. (Never bought the first one since I was just a little kiddy back then)
Sins of a Solar Empire
Starcraft
Diablo 2
Half-Life
Borderlands 1 and 2
Multiple Nintendo titles
Multiple other systems

I do the same with movies. Because a lot of films aren't worth to own. But some are just instant buy once they reach my part of the world.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Many, the last that comes to mind is Project Mirai DX.
> First I "shared" Project Mirai 2, it was only in Japanese.
> Then I got DX, USA version.
> And finally I was able to get my hands into an actual European game card.
> ...


Aria of sorrow is one of my favorite games. I'm currently playing Dawn of sorrow on my DSI xl.


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2018)

Fallout New Vegas, because the game runs so trashy on PCs I had to make sure it wouldn't cry and fall apart on a modern gaming rig. 

Hat in Time, Ori and the Blind Forest, Va11-Halla, Shovel Knight, Minecraft, Niddhog, Hollow Knight, Dead Cells. All fantastic indie games I didn't know if I'd like or not, but ended up loving. Hat in Time and Minecraft especially. Gotta support those lovely indie devs for creating some of the best games in recent history.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 9, 2018)

Every single game I pirated I ended up buying them sooner or later, even games I finished to a pulp ended up buying them later.
Good games deserve good money.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Aria of sorrow is one of my favorite games. I'm currently playing Dawn of sorrow on my DSI xl.


I like the tone and art direction on Aria of Sorrow more, but the gameplay and music is top notch in both of them. Probably the music is better in Dawn of sorrow, but that is a matter of hardware.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 9, 2018)

I "borrowed" subnautica fairly early in its development, and fell in love with it pretty quickly. Bought it soon afterwards and enjoyed it through early-access and still do in its full release.


----------



## linuxares (May 9, 2018)

Chary said:


> Fallout New Vegas, because the game runs so trashy on PCs I had to make sure it wouldn't cry and fall apart on a modern gaming rig.
> 
> Hat in Time, Ori and the Blind Forest, Va11-Halla, Shovel Knight, Minecraft, Niddhog, Hollow Knight, Dead Cells. All fantastic indie games I didn't know if I'd like or not, but ended up loving. Hat in Time and Minecraft especially. Gotta support those lovely indie devs for creating some of the best games in recent history.


A Hat in Time is a game I will buy eventually. I haven't pirated it but it really got the perfect platformer itch for me.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

Chary said:


> Fallout New Vegas, because the game runs so trashy on PCs I had to make sure it wouldn't cry and fall apart on a modern gaming rig.
> 
> Hat in Time, Ori and the Blind Forest, Va11-Halla, Shovel Knight, Minecraft, Niddhog, Hollow Knight, Dead Cells. All fantastic indie games I didn't know if I'd like or not, but ended up loving. Hat in Time and Minecraft especially. Gotta support those lovely indie devs for creating some of the best games in recent history.


Yes exactly. Very important for indies that make the great games that don't have all of the Big Publishers micro transactions crap. Try out Inside from Playdead if you haven't already.


----------



## ShonenJump (May 9, 2018)

federation force, co op was fun as hell! But still don't like how they put the Metroid prime name on it. Could've been a new ip inspired by metroid


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

Awesome I like getting new gems I've never heard of. I added A Hat in Time to my wishlist.


----------



## linuxares (May 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Awesome I like getting new gems I've never heard of. I added A Hat in Time to my wishlist.


The Dev is kind of a dick, but the game seems to be supreme. Also if you want a time sinker, try out Stardew Valley (Pirated it, got it legit in a Humle Bundle)


----------



## Soraiko (May 9, 2018)

For me it was Skyrim


----------



## leon315 (May 9, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Nah, i will pirate everything and wont be paying shit for anything


you need a job ASAP


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

I love how the games being talked about on this thread are truly the games that deserve to be bought.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 9, 2018)

leon315 said:


> you need a job ASAP


That wouldnt stop me


----------



## MHDestination (May 9, 2018)

Breath of the wild ...

I preordered the switch with that game but couldn't wait the delivery...
Therefore i used a copy of the WiiU version as demo.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

linuxares said:


> The Dev is kind of a dick, but the game seems to be supreme. Also if you want a time sinker, try out Stardew Valley (Pirated it, got it legit in a Humle Bundle)


I was thinking of trying that one but I got so into Terraria never got around to it.


----------



## linuxares (May 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I was thinking of trying that one but I got so into Terraria never got around to it.


I got coop in the Beta patches. So get a friend and play it with. It's a ton of fun.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> For me was Dragon Age Origins. I liked the game so much I ended up buying the ultimate edition after completing it with elf mage. Then finished it 2 more times with Human Paladin and Dwarf.
> Also Inside. I played it for like 1 hour and then I just had to purchase to support Playdead for such an amazing game.


None


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> None


such and insightful comment. A lot of thought went into that for sure.


----------



## MaverickWellington (May 9, 2018)

Pretty much my entire steam library.




Besides the free games, these are all games I've really enjoyed that I used to pirate all the time until I had the money to buy them. BRINK especially, like, unironically. That game just scratches every single itch for me in a video game.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 9, 2018)

Smash 3DS, Pokemon Omega Ruby, Super Meat Boy and probably others I don't remember. That's before I decided that console games are too expensive and that I needed the money for other things. I still buy console games though, just don't tend to buy many once I'm able to run backups in a console. By that point I feel like I've given devs enough of my money. They don't need all of it.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> This, I never believe people who saying they gonna buy it after trying the game. Be a full pirate or don't.


I've bought a LOT of games after playing pirated copies. I don't always touch them again but that's not the point. Feels good to give devs the £ when its deserved

EDIT: To answer the actual topic question... loads. I won't be able to list them all, but off the top of my head, all Professor Layton games, SM64DS, NSMB2, BULLY, a bunch of GTA titles, Pokémon ORAS, and so on.

Slightly related but I lived in a country that, back in the day, didn't really have official game stores and you would shell out like less than £1 for a giant STACK of a good fraction of your console's library burned onto discs that had sometimes pretty convincing prints on them. Consoles at that time used to be sold modded out of the box. I've bought legit versions of a couple of those titles, but honestly this wasn't voluntary piracy as much as it was the state of the market there/then, so I don't feel that compelled


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2018)

a game i pira..... did the thing was well... every game i played lel


----------



## Phaanox (May 9, 2018)

Bioshock, Skyrim, Rise of the Tomb Raider iirc...


----------



## ThoD (May 9, 2018)

On PC, if I pirate something, I almost definitely won't pay for it ever unless it's a game that has a LOT of content (which is next to impossible to find nowadays) or if I REALLY want the online multiplayer it offers (I never play online so this is extremely rare too). After all, if I have played through the game already and there's nothing left to do that's any worth, then it's a bad game or hardly an average one, thus doesn't deserve my money. It's fine to have just story games, but those have to be great for me to buy (eg: TWD Season 2), but if you have an average story, you better have damn good content to justify the purchase.

On the 3DS on the other hand, I never pirated games at all until like 1-2 months ago. I pirated Fire Emblem Fates just to test it out before buying it because it's 40€ for the game, then 20€ for the DLC and you STILL don't get the full story unless you buy the second game version for another 40€, not gonna throw that much money in a game only to regret it! So, I test it out, sorta liked it and before I had a chance to buy it, Nintendo banned me for whatever reason, so I'm never gonna pay for a Nintendo game ever again after this. I literally had 6500€ worth of games purchased on my 2DS and only pirated one for testing purposes (hardly played for 10 hours), then got banned, as if I'd give them any more money after that.

On other consoles, mainly my PSP, I only play pirated games and used to while it was still alive, only have bought 1 UMD (Ratchet and Clank Size Matters because I liked it).


----------



## Ritsuki (May 9, 2018)

Minecraft, Terraria, Dishonored, Skyrim DLCs, Deus Ex : Human Revolution, KOTOR, Year Walk... I started to buy games as soon as I got a job, and these were either games I already played and wanted to express my thanks to the devs by buying it this time, or simply games I wanted to try before buying.


----------



## garyopa (May 9, 2018)

Yikes, did some one just use the BUY word, that is major trigger word for us PIRATES, I need to find my 'safe space' now, and try to calm down from this B U Y ...... (cry)


----------



## digipimp75 (May 9, 2018)

Ni No Kuni 1.    The game was amazing, so I ran out and bought it after playing the "trial" version for a few hours


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (May 9, 2018)

Goat Simulator
Skyrim
Bioshock
Left 4 Dead 2
Dead Island Riptide
Plants Vs. Zombies
Stick Of Truth
Universe Sandbox 2 (for VR)
Dead Space 2
Spore Collection
Brutal Legend
and Breath of the Wild (bought for switch after playing on Cemu)

*My next one is soon to be American McGee's Alice but I can't find them besides used resellers.

-Games I didn't buy after ...err... "trying" them out.-
Dead Island
Far Cry Primal and FC4
Disney Infinity 1,2,3. (I didn't buy because of no more online)
Lego Worlds
Resident Evil Biohazard
Yooka-Laylee
Rocket League
Cuphead (because it's hard asf)
Oblivion
Mortal Kombat X
Silent Hill Homecoming


**************
Only Game I Passionately Regret Buying: Call of Duty Black Ops 3.


----------



## dimmidice (May 9, 2018)

Saints row series, Skyrim ,Oblivion and Morrowind. AC black flag, AC rogue, Borderlands 1 & 2. Deus ex HR. Deus ex MD. Just Cause 2. Risen 2. Civ IV & V. Spore. Kotor 1 & 2. MGS V Phantom Pain.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 9, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Yikes, did some one just use the BUY word, that is major trigger word for us PIRATES, I need to find my 'safe space' now, and try to calm down from this B U Y ...... (cry)


if we don't support games we enjoy we can expect to not have games to enjoy in the future. Meanwhile the majority of zombies (people without brains) are throwing their money to trash games like GTA 5 Online. I say trash because of the greedy nature of it all.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (May 9, 2018)

Never lol. Always will be a pirate


----------



## AutumnWolf (May 9, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> if we don't support games we enjoy we can expect to not have games to enjoy in the future. Meanwhile the majority of zombies (people without brains) are throwing their money to trash games like GTA 5 Online. I say trash because of the greedy nature of it all.


while I don't like GTA I would not say it is a "carp" game

There are better examples of carp - games out there

like...
Assasin's creed
Star Wars BF2
Need For Speed "casino"
Destiny 2

etc


----------



## jt_1258 (May 9, 2018)

Terraria mobile is what I downloaded and ended up buying the pc version.


----------



## netovsk (May 9, 2018)

A few games come to my mind that I didn't pay upfront but ended up buying afterwards because I really liked them and sort of felt bad.

Bravely Default

Bravely Second

Fatal Frame 1

Spirit Camera

Resident Evil Revelations

Mass Effect 1, 2, 3

Dead Space 1, 2, 3

Morrowind

Oblivion

Skyrim

Xcom

Warhammer Dawn of War II

State of Decay

FF9 (The PS4 remake)

Gears of War

Company of Heroes

Might & Magic X

Shadowrun Returns (plus expansions)

Wasteland 2


I guess there's more but these are the ones that instantly come to mind.


----------



## gman666 (May 9, 2018)

There's this thread about "piracy sydrome" that really helps to understand my position on piracy. I think the thrill of having the games is the only thing I care about. I don't play them for the most part, and the ones that I do, are the ones that I end up buying (BOTW).


----------



## Glyptofane (May 9, 2018)

Quite a few on 3DS actually. I'll usually buy ones I'm really interested in or want to support the dev, then keep them sealed and pirate the games anyway.  Most recent would be Radiant Historia Perfect Chronolgy and The Alliance Alive.

I think I only bought two Wii U games after everything went down which were Earthbound Beginnings with a discount coupon and Paper Mario Color Splash.


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 9, 2018)

Command and Conquer decade pc

Crysis complete collection pc

Duke Nukem Forever pc

Dungeon Keeper gold edition pc

Dungeon Keeper 2 pc

Leisure Suit Larry all 7 parts pc

Plants vs. Zombies Game of the Year pc

Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands pc

Prince of Persia The Sands of Time pc

Secret of Mana (both snes and pc remastered edition)

Shadow Warrior pc

Shadow Warrior 2 pc

Monkey Island all 4 real monkey island games (i will not accept tellatale as developer for this game, they made a shit collection) pc

Warcraft III + frozen throne pc
Pong (3d version for PC)
Tetris worlds pc
Syberia 1 & 2
the Saboteur (still wayting for the map bug to be fixed)
far cry 3 pc
Batman arkham city pc
Bionic commando & reamed
GTAIV pc
Complete Legacy of kain collection pc
Broken sword collection PC
Runaway collection PC
Wacky Wheels pc
Grania 2 pc
the last remnant pc
Spore complete collection pc
Roller coaster tycoon collection pc
Uplink
Balls of steel
i lost about all my pre '95 games think i forgot to pack some when i was moving out, i payed for a lot of those, but since i can't find them, and so i lost the cd-keys...
is as complete as i know for sure


----------



## Ryccardo (May 9, 2018)

Zelda ALBW, especially considering that one and the first are the only ones of the series I've appreciated; it also helps that, for 3DSi games at least, an original card put back into the box is a rather reliable backup for both the game and save 

And 90% of my current DS collection (having sold almost everything to Game$top in 2008, after I ragequit that console after exchanging 3 defective Lites in a month and half; picked it up again in 2015)

All $ony consoles, games, and accessories I've bought in the past 2 years are the consequence of buying a 60 € PSP Street and 2 € microSD converter because "these things can have CFW on the newest version, I guess?" and finding out there have been a lot of Everybody's Golf games since the PS1 
(Though, while I did buy discs for games I pirated and appreciated, I have bought equally as many on name and price alone: a lot of shovelware is indeed entertaining when bought at the fair price of 0,5 to 3 €...)

Now, if the question was "Which games did you buy so that others could pirate afterwards"... I plead the fifth


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 9, 2018)

Pretty much 90% of all the games I've bought in the last 10 years or so I pirated beforehand to try. The remaining 10% are either cheap enough that I don't mind losing $5 if I don't like the game, are on a console that I don't have hacked and can't pirate, or are just games I already know I'd like and bought outright.

Virtually all of the games I buy are digital only, and Steam and Origin (oddly enough) are pretty much the only two major digital distribution stores across all platforms that actually allow straight forward refunds (albeit with limited terms), so losing out on $60 because the game I bought on XYZ was shitty doesn't hold well with me. So, I pirate to try, and if I like it I'll end up buying it. If not, then I saved $60 and I know to avoid XYZ game.


----------



## lordpsycho (May 9, 2018)

None, but I've bought sequels/remasters of games that I wouldn't have bought if I didn't pirate the prequel first
Uncharted Collection & 4, Disgaea 5, Crash Trilogy, Bayonetta 2, Kingdom Hearts 2.8, Project Diva Future Tone, Corpse Party Blood Drive, Tales of Hearts, that Tomb Raider game that was on PS3 and PS4


----------



## JustAKirby (May 9, 2018)

Sonic Colors DS and Sonic Mania( played first on PC then bought it on the switch)


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 9, 2018)

Harvest Moon - Back to Nature on the PSP. I have no idea why I started to play the game but I fell in love with the series since then.
Pokemon US/UM - While it is mostly a cash grab I did enjoy it enough to put over 100 hours into it so yeah 40 sure why not.

Many more but those two come to mind the most.


----------



## JellyPerson (May 9, 2018)

Why can't we say say the P-Word around these parts?
Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 10, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Why can't we say say the P-Word around these parts?
> Super Mario Galaxy 2.


Because that's a word the industry uses to demonize "file sharing". Besides everybody knows the biggest pirate of them all is the banks.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 10, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Why can't we say say the P-Word around these parts?
> Super Mario Galaxy 2.



cuz the juices!!!


----------



## loler55 (May 10, 2018)

cs1.6?? onlinemode
c&c ar2??? onlinemode
Starcraft???? onlinemode
Warcraft3????? Onlinemode


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 10, 2018)

GTA Vice City. I don't really think you were intending to include ROMs in the question, but I picked up Driver 2 recently for PS1.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 10, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> GTA Vice City. I don't really think you were intending to include ROMs in the question, but I picked up Driver 2 recently for PS1.


any game you downloaded which you later bought.


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 10, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> any game you downloaded which you later bought.


Well technically it wasn't downloaded. I copied it from a rental copy of the game. #oldskoolpiracy


----------



## Taleweaver (May 10, 2018)

I hardly pirate outside console games anymore: it's too much hassle (on console's, it's more of a game to get it working than that I actually play any  ). It also plays that now that I've got a job (and money), the games I want are way cheaper than when I didn't have enough money to buy everything. End result: I bought A LOT of games I pirated as a kid.

A very incomplete list:
-wolfenstein 3D
-Doom 1&2
-duke nukem 3D
-shadow warrior (the original)
-fallout 1&2*
-rollercoaster tycoon 1&2 (I even bought two of these bundles. Granted, my ex-girlfriend demolished a disc, but still...)
-Abe's Oddyssey & Exoddus
-Zelda skyward sword*
-xenoblade chronicles*
-Wave race (for gamecube)*
-Unreal
-Unreal Tournament (UT99)
-the incredible machine
-raptor: call of the shadows
-Clive Barker's Undying
-the secret of Monkey island 1&2
-GTA miami vice and san andreas
-Tsuro (yes...I pirated a freakin' two dollar android game. How's THAT for pirating for pirate's sake? )


I'm not sure if starcraft counts...it's free, now, so...? 



*these are boxed copies. And probably aren't even unwrapped yet


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 10, 2018)

So many, I can't even remember. Let's say Skyrim. I bought it more than once and it comes to mind.


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 10, 2018)

ooohhh i almost forgot, the windows remake of raptor: call of the shadows


----------



## zacchi4k (May 10, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> For me was Dragon Age Origins. I liked the game so much I ended up buying the ultimate edition after completing it with elf mage. Then finished it 2 more times with Human Paladin and Dwarf.
> Also Inside. I played it for like 1 hour and then I just had to purchase to support Playdead for such an amazing game.


Portal. That game is actually the reason why I began always buying all my games on PC ('cause... sales! I mean, Skyrim LE fot €7? The whole Half Life series, including spin offs, for less than €5? Life is Strange for €5? How could I say no to that?)


----------



## kbmarinha (May 11, 2018)

All pokemon games for DS and 3DS (didnt buy the Ultra yet).
Well the list is extensive..  a lot for Wii, Wii U, DS and 3DS. (Physical and digital)

They all collecting dust on my shelf while I load those games by flashcard or some loader.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 13, 2018)

When minecraft was still a wee thing i pirated it...got it about a year later.


and i also pirated pokemon moon, and got it months later.


----------



## Delerious (May 13, 2018)

I used to be all about piracy in my early twenties. Since then, I've actually gone through and purchased most of the games that I had previously pirated, granted many of them came down about 80% in price by that time. Some examples of of long-term game testing include:

Age of Mythology
Oblivion
Dungeon Siege 2
Every PSX FF game
Skyrim
Tales of Vesperia
C&C: Tiberian Sun


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 13, 2018)

Delerious said:


> I used to be all about piracy in my early twenties. Since then, I've actually gone through and purchased most of the games that I had previously pirated, granted many of them came down about 80% in price by that time. Some examples of of long-term game testing include:
> 
> Age of Mythology
> Oblivion
> ...


Command and conquer was a great series. I bought them originally and i've since lost them and have to buy them again.


----------



## ladypoodle (May 14, 2018)

Too many to mention, but looking at my Steam library the most notable ones were:

- Skyrim (not the Special Edition)
- Killing Floor 2
- Dragon Age: Inquisition
- Toukiden 2
- Fallout: New Vegas
- Azure Striker Gunvolt
- Guacamelee
- La-Mulana
- Torchlight (both I and II)
- Castle Crashers
- Minecraft
- Rocket League


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 21, 2018)

is there a place i can still get x-men origins: wolverine pc edition? legallly...
it's been here so short sold in my country that i couldn't get a legal edition when i first saw the game...


----------



## astrangeone (May 21, 2018)

Black and White for the PC.  Loved it so much, ended up buying a full priced copy a couple of years later.  I still have the CD and CD key for it.

It's one of the better PC games ever.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 21, 2018)

I remember hearing of this game. Never got to try it. will have to put in on my list.


----------



## astrangeone (May 21, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I remember hearing of this game. Never got to try it. will have to put in on my list.



It's fun and pretty well designed for something from the 2000's.  The AI for your pet/God monster/avatar is pretty smart.  The funny thing is that I ended up being a completely evil God and my avatar was a goofy Good monster (healing people, casting water/food miracles)...so I'm pretty sure that my followers were like..."What the heck is wrong with our God?"


----------



## djnate27 (May 21, 2018)

Decided to 'go legit' awhile back and only continue to play games that I purchase. Bought Jikkyou Powerful Pros 2013 for PSP and MLB Power Pros for the DS. Planning on purchasing the Ace Attorney games so I can finish them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What do you call it when you purchase a Pokemon game for your son and make a backup copy?


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Dec 30, 2020)

On SW:
*51CHGames
*Fenix IR
*MegamanZ/ZX
*HW:AoC

Buying games for switch is somehow becoming my fav new pass time...
Also saves space on the MicroSD if you have em on cartridge.


----------



## mrgone (Dec 30, 2020)

most of my switch games


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 30, 2020)

For me, it's gotta be Minecraft Java Edition. In the early stages of Beta, I downloaded one of the cracked launchers way back when and started to fuck around with the game, and eventually after a couple of months, I ponied up the money to buy in when Beta 1.6 rolled around and I haven't looked back since.

I remember the days when mods were the exception, not the rule of law, and the biggest and boldest were ones like IndustrialCraft, where it was revolutionary to have pistons, where the terrain generation might just spawn a lava lake at the lowest bottom layer of bedrock and you could thus get blown into the Void by a stray Creeper in your strip mines because your dumb ass didn't calculate light levels right.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 30, 2020)

Postal 4 is one of em but there were so many where i did that


----------



## CrystalSpork (Jan 5, 2021)

minecraft.
i bought it just so i could have an actually optimal experience with it, because those "wacky" launchers don't have that experience.
fun game that i don't play often (which i should really change), but when i do, it's a fun time.


----------



## ital (Jan 11, 2021)

Buy.... a game?!?

Boy if you don't get out of here with that...

_*drives out of thread in a car he downloaded*_​


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 11, 2021)

Celeste was the first game I pirated that made me think "wow. I really want to show the devs some support. I've actually gone and bought a lot of pirated games though.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 11, 2021)

minecraft becuase i cant do multiplayer


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)

Fobia (Android)

I pirated it and later it went free for a limited time, anyway. It was a real short game, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)

minecraft, kingdom hearts, the inazuma games and prob a few more that i dont remember.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 12, 2021)

I didn't realize this was in old thread until I saw a comment by Gary. RIP in peace


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

shantae and the pirate's curse, it was so good i finished it without realizing it, so i bought it full price and finished it again


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Minecraft Java.


Same


----------



## lDavidl (Jan 12, 2021)

Minecraft
Far Cry 3
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon
Far Cry 4

I never actually completed the Far Cry 4 download back in 2014. But my Steam version didn't save after Sleeping Saints and a New Game also simply didn't save anymore right from the start. So I redownloaded the R.G. Mechanics version and finally played through it last year.


Never even played the pirated versions of before buying:

Ori and the Blind Forest 
Ori and Will of the Wisps
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order

I often pirate games after I've bought them, too. Typically just to properly own them, without any dependency on launchers. Also to see how well they work.

DOOM Eternal
DOOM 64
DOOM Classic
Shadow of the Tomb Raider
Rise of the Tomb Raider
GTA V
GTA San Andreas
Rocket League

Games I just wanted to play around with, no point in real point in pirating these (already owned and played them for years):

Quake
Quake Live 
Reflex Arena

And I also have unplayed pirated versions of games that I simply want to demo and will definitely buy if I like them at all:

Cuphead
Undertale 
Stellaris
Dead Cells


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Metal gear solid 3, "legacy of kain: defiance" and dead of rights 2


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2021)

> *Which game did you pira... err file-shared that you ended up buying aftwerwards?*



I think 90 Percent of my PC Games.

"Try-before-buy".

For the Consoles it is vice versa for most of the Games
First bought,then "giveaway"

"Mod-after-buy"


----------



## Osakasan (Jan 14, 2021)

There was a time i went full piracy, during the last recession.

I have bought almost everything i pirated back then. The list is too big to write, though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2021)

I bought all of the Ace Attorney games and all of the SMT games after discovering how much I enjoyed them due to piracy. I actually do think I would have given them a try if I didn't pirate them first.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 14, 2021)

Planetarian and Narcissu
Both are VNs that I played fan translations of (Narcissu I played all three translations even though they are pretty much the same). I obtained them on through shadier means on PC, DS, PSP, PS2, Switch, bought them on Steam. 
tl;dr: if there is a copy of them, I want it. I might never play it ever again, but I want it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 14, 2021)

Streets of rage 4. I acquired it on the switch, then bought it on steam. I just got a gaming laptop and am getting into pc gaming. I’m building a library now.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 14, 2021)

not one that I pirated, but I did buy medievil after playing a demo at walmart.  I bought it on the spot.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 14, 2021)

i had some money burning my paypal so i decided to buy a copy of winrar

i don't fucking know why


----------



## leon315 (Jan 14, 2021)

CPG said:


> i had some money burning my paypal so i decided to buy a copy of winrar
> 
> i don't fucking know why


screw WINRAR, just get 7-zip, best unrar tool ever.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 14, 2021)

Battletoads.
I bought Rare Replay.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 15, 2021)

Basically when I buy games I buy them to play them online with people if I pirated them. I will say with the last generation (PS4/XB1) I legitimately bought the games due to the sweet deals 

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe - Playing the bootleg version on the switch was so dull I rather play with real people 
Pokemon Lets Go Eevee - I had enjoyed the game so much I ended up buying it 
Pokemon Sword - I really wanted to battle online and trade normally 
Max Payne 2 - I was stuck on a level and I had read online it was a glitch I had to buy the real game to continue
Mario Tennis Ace - I wanted to play with people 
Mario Maker 2 - I bought it to play the created levels also the world levels 

there are alot more games but here are a few


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 15, 2021)

leon315 said:


> screw WINRAR, just get 7-zip, best unrar tool ever.



Wrong. Winrar wipes it ass with 7-zip. I don't know how many posts I see weekly about "Can't extract...corrupt!!! I use7-zip!" only to see later from the same user "Tried Winrar and no problems. Thanks everyone! Ditching 7-zip!!!"


----------



## Windaga (Jan 15, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I bought all of the Ace Attorney games and all of the SMT games after discovering how much I enjoyed them due to piracy. I actually do think I would have given them a try if I didn't pirate them first.



This is pretty much my exact experience. I went over a friends house and played the first Ace Attorney that he had downloaded, then went home and bought it that night. With SMT, a close friend have given me an Acekard that had some ROMs loaded on it and I played Devil Survivor / 2. 

I ordered the special edition for the 3DS when it launched, and I've purchased just about every SMT game that's available in the west.


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jan 15, 2021)

I used to download a lot of music and stream movies but I realized that convenience is worth the price if you have the money for it. The difference between streaming a movie through a shady website and watching it on a streaming service with unlimited* bandwidth is so much worth the price of entry. Very happy not expect buffering when watching a movie or show.

Also I believe paying for things gives value to them. If I pirated a game, I find myself often forgetting about it and never playing it again regardless of how good it is.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

Sonic mania and Celeste


----------

